# Last 3D background of 2016



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Last customer 3d background of 2016 is carved out and waiting for color and sealing tomorrow. Doing this one in individual rock style I do on some of them where each rock is it's own separate piece that is siliconed to a backboard and each other carved rock is made to fit next to it. Kind'a like a big jigsaw puzzle. It's a lot more work done this way but gives a nice look.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

looks great! At first I didn't read that it was ready for color and thought , man, that guy must be color blind. lol


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Or Irish  Yep gotta do the color work tomorrow. He wants it mostly grey with white surface highlight and then wants me to add some green touches here & there to simulate algae.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Done and ready to go. Complete with simulated green algae like the customer requested. Next one will be my own for my new 240g tank....that one is gonna take a bit longer lol


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice work ! ... :thumb:

What do you use for a backboard ?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

When I do the individual rocks like these I use a 1" foam board cut into two sections, then make each rock out of the same 1" foam and silicone each to the board. I just hide the seam by siliconing the center rocks so that the two board section's rocks overlap each other. That way the seam on the 1" backboard is hidden. Basically the seam is where the red line below is drawn.
.
.
.
.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for insight into your technique.

I take it the backboard itself is siliconed to the back glass ?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep once everything is all done and sealed then I silicone the first section in, and then the 2nd section which has the rocks that overlap gets siliconed in.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

really nice work Steve!!


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Great idea Steve, impressive!


----------



## Itanked (Jun 19, 2019)

What do you seal it all with? Do you have close up photos of your seam blending?
Thanks!


----------

